# What kind/color of snails?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

The other day I Bought some red ramshorn babies.. Well I got them today ... They are all alive....Yippee  , But the shells are a light browns to tansand the actual body snail color is a light pink.They are little, 1/4" to 1/2" in size. Will they change colors or do you think these maybe aren't RED RamsHorn snails?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

My Red ramshorns have a brown shell and a pinkish body, and then there are the brown ones that are all brown, not many people breed them for pets they are used as feeder snails for puffers... usually


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

I sawn some that were Bright red bodies and RUBY RED shell... are those a different breed?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

you might want to try Applesnail.net and ask them in the Disscussion form i spelt that wrong but you get the idea right?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think the shells are diminishing in color and strength because of lack in calciums?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have red ramshorn.... i have found that the snails i have have breed to have a few :brown shelled" baby snails


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

how could I add calcium to the water, with out hurting my fish.. I have a Reptile finely powdered calcium that I used to use for my turtles when they were just hatchlings. Would that be ok for them or is there an easier method?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

maybe the ruby red snails are just high quality breeds,


----------

